
Lab-grown cells develop rudimentary components of heart and nervous system - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01757-z
======
bookofjoe
>Balls of cells mimic an unseen stage of human embryo development

[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/06/balls-cells-mimic-
un...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/06/balls-cells-mimic-unseen-stage-
human-embryo-development)

